

Python Tutor Needed in Harlem High School - ScriptEd

ScriptEd (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scripted.org) is looking for a volunteer to tutor Python to a small group of advanced students this school year. Please contact us at info@scripted.org if you&#x27;re interested!<p>ScriptEd is a New York based nonprofit that brings computer programming classes to students in low income high schools and places students in summer internships with tech firms.
======
ScriptEd
Hi all! Sorry for the delayed response. Time commitment is twice a week for
1.5 hours each time. We have additional volunteer spots opening soon -- I'll
post another solicitation about that shortly!

------
AldousHaxley
I would so get on this if I were near Harlem! This has actually encouraged me
to seek out opportunities to do this sort of thing closer where I live.

------
seiji
Brilliant idea. What is the time commitment for helping out?

------
alt_f4
bulletproof vest provided

